

Optimising in Swift – 50x Speedup From One Keyword Change - josephlord
http://blog.human-friendly.com/optimising-swift-with-functional-style-50x-speed-boost-from-changing-1-keyword

======
josephlord
I did some work on some code presented at Swift London and could both improve
the way it read by changing to a more functional style and using GCD and speed
it up by about 18x in the core solver function.

I got a 50x speedup changing from a class to a struct ( before that my version
was slower than the original using NSMutable arrays to store the objects.

The blog post has more details but I wanted to add this to give more context
than the title.

